# Tabelle scrollen aber wie?



## masta (25. Oktober 2002)

Hilfe, ich bin am verzweifeln! Habe hier ein Webseite erstellt die aus
Tabellen besteht nun möchte ich den Teil in der Mitte wo halt mal der Text stehen soll Scrollbar machen? Nur wie...bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.v-schlachtfeld.net/dvs_neu/


Gruß Patrick...


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Oktober 2002)

iFrame in die entsprechende table data (<td>) reinsetzen. 

Geist


----------

